# Knocking off Handles



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm asking another question,I have noticed lots of good advice on this shop forum.Decent Kitchen knife blanks are few and far between.

Almost come to the conclusion that buying a knife knocking off the cheap handle is an option.For a western handle gyuto,do you put it in a vise & drill out the pins?What if the scales are epoxyed on?I would completely protect the blade wt. just the tang exposed.


----------



## TB_London (Jan 4, 2013)

Most western handled factory knives aren't epoxied in my experience. Just drill out the rivets and the scales should pop off


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 4, 2013)

You can drill the rivets out, or recently I have just been taking it to my bench sander and sanding the heads off then popping them off, the later method saves me some frustration.


----------



## mhenry (Jan 4, 2013)

I just use my 5" hand grinder to grind the heads off ,and scales pop right off 5 minutes and you are done


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 4, 2013)

mhenry said:


> I just use my 5" hand grinder to grind the heads off ,and scales pop right off 5 minutes and you are done



Sounds like I can do it wt. my Ryobi table grinder,Have a buffing wheel on one side & grinding wheel on the other


----------



## scotchef38 (Jan 4, 2013)

I am in the middle of converting a carbonext Gyuto into a wa handle and I just put the knife in the vise and tapped the scales off by inserting a chisel between the tang and scales.Couple of taps and they fell off.I also am replacing the scales on an Oi Shen bread knife and it was a nightmare to get off,but I didnt do my homework on that one.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 6, 2013)

scotchef38 said:


> I am in the middle of converting a carbonext Gyuto into a wa handle and I just put the knife in the vise and tapped the scales off by inserting a chisel between the tang and scales.Couple of taps and they fell off.I also am replacing the scales on an Oi Shen bread knife and it was a nightmare to get off,but I didnt do my homework on that one.



Thanks Alan,I just knocked the handle off a Fujiwara Carbon wt. the chisel.Put the flat on the spine wt a lite hammer,careful not to let edge hit the pins.Once one side poped off the rest was Duck Soup


----------

